# I have adn SWF B-T1202D that keeps giving me an error 202



## SpiderStitches (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Wonderful people 
I have an SWF B-T1202D industrial embroidery machine that keeps giving me an error 202. Any one have any ideas to what could solve this?
thanks in advance
Sara


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you have a manual for the machine? In mine it says error 202 means the frame has reached its +Y limit, and to correct it you should move the frame in the -Y direction. Hope this helps.


----------



## SpiderStitches (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for your reply 
I have fixed this error that way before.
this but the machines will sew for about 2 hours and then throw the same error messing up the design i am sewing. 
know any way to keep it from doing it again?
thanks in advance your buddy
Sara


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Ouch! Not good.
I'm sorry - I can't help any further. Any chance of getting a technician out to look at it, or phoning a service centre for advice?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Spider

Where are you located? I might be able to recommend a technician.


----------

